
Ask HN: How to get my hands on flight data? - fwdpropaganda
Yes, yes I know there are countless flight search engines. However I&#x27;ve had an idea that I haven&#x27;t seen anyone else do and which I know has merit because that&#x27;s how I get cheaper flights.<p>So, if I wanted to build a search engine which implements this idea, how would I go about getting flight data? Free data first, if possible ;-)<p>Thank you
======
konart
What kind of data are we talking about exactly? If be flight you actually mean
live air traffic - you can read [https://www.flightradar24.com/how-it-
works](https://www.flightradar24.com/how-it-works) or
[https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/tracking-airplanes-how-
flight...](https://www.kaspersky.com/blog/tracking-airplanes-how-
flightradar24-works/8389/) on the topic. Not sure there is a service that
provides this aggregated data for free.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
Sorry, I meant booking data. To-from, prices, and anything related.

------
itamarst
Google has an API: [https://developers.google.com/qpx-
express/](https://developers.google.com/qpx-express/)

(might be another more detailed API if you search around, QPX was originally a
XML format with _lots_ of power.)

